# [ADVICE OFFERED] delete bmp files?



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

I inadvertently noticed that I have some 375 bmp files on my computer. I am unaware that they are any use to me and am wondering if I could safely delete them, and if there is any space or other advantage in doing so. Most of them are under 20KB but there are also a fair number which are up to nearly 1,000KB. In case it is helpful, each of the following files have a large number of them:

C:\Windows
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sevices
C:\Program Files\MSNIA
C:\Program Files\YCIII\History.yc 
NOTE: There are maybe ten or more of these, all 998KB. I 
have cleaned up what is in my Yankee Clipper library, 
so there are only five or six items there. 
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\1033\Tasks [Large number}
C:\Program Files\Spinner Plus\Program\RES\Standard NOTE: At 
one time, as I recall, I had a program called Spinner Plus but 
I got rid of it some time ago.
C:\Program Files\HP Deskjet 570c Series
NOTE: I recently replace that printer with an HP970 but have
done nothing to remove anything having to do with 570.
C:\Program Files\HP Photo Smart\photo printing\art

I'm sure the answer depends in part (or in whole) on whether I use any of the files. And I expect that unless I am sure I don't I need to just open any I am unsure about. But before I do this, I thought I would get an idea of the consequences of just deleting all of them.

And from time to time I find other files that I have no idea that were there or as to what use they are to me. I know that there are a bunch of jpg files that I have no idea are useful. So I am searching for any kind of general advise about whether there is much advantage to deleting files I am sure are of no use to me. I don't use much memory; the total size is 6.02GB with 4.99GB free. 

Thank you. grandpaw


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

BMP are of course graphic files. I would be a little (more than a liitle actually) careful about deleting them if they were in directories like /System or /Publisher they may be a graphic for a program and you won't know it until you go to use that prog.
It also sounds like you are not hurting for space yet either.
If after all is said, you look at a bunch and feel you don't need them...well it's your PC! 

John


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi grandpaw7,

You can go to: Start/Find/Files and Folders/ type in *.bmp /
click on Find Now and then you can double click on each entry and look at the corresponding picture. But, since you don't need the space----why bother?

spaceman


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Thank you, Spaceman and Bassetman, for your input. I'll just things be. The only trouble with leaving things as they are is that now I don't have any excuse for not doing my laundry. But my friends will be glad of that. grandpaw


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

YW, Maybe you could do a complete defrag and watch the details followed by a complete virus scan! 
John


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

I always run a thorough defrag and carefully watch the details when there's laundry to be done.
Sometimes I follow this up with a complete virus scan, depending on the amount of laundry accumulated.
As a rule of thumb, anything over two loads requires a complete virus scan chaser. 

Very good advice, bassetman!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

And today I am hanging out here to avoid laundry! 
John


----------

